# Habanos Price Increase



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

I heard on another forum from a dealer that HSA will be raising prices 'soon'. No word on exactly when. 3% on everything but Cohibas, which will go up 10%. In addition to their flavor profiles and history, one of the reasons I like CCs is that good cigars have been available for good prices (compared to many NCs). 
To the long time CC vets, what kind of price increases have you seen over the years ?
And to everyone, how do price increases impact your purchasing decisions?

BTW Cuba is now having a record tobacco harvest.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up.. 

I'd be interested in the pros experiences with prior price hikes also

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

hmmm

thanks for the heads up i suppose
but now im sad


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

NOOOOO! I just started playing this game. I guess price of admission will continue to go up.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Semper Noctem said:


> NOOOOO! I just started playing this game. I guest price of admission will continue to go up.


I'm with you on that. I am just about to start playing later this week.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

It won't make much difference on my cheap and cheerfuls. But it's gonna be significant on the big dog purchases.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Alrightdriver said:


> I'm with you on that. I am just about to start playing later this week.
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


All I can say is, like many things, it's probably a good idea to get it now if you know you want them. I don't see prices going down in many product categories. On the plus side, CCs can get even better with age. So, if a guy can swing it, buying a little extra and putting them away probably wouldn't be a bad move.

There will always be buyers for booze and smokes.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Joe Sticks said:


> All I can say is, like many things, it's probably a good idea to get it now if you know you want them. I don't see prices going down in many product categories. On the plus side, CCs can get even better with age. So, if a guy can swing it, buying a little extra and putting them away probably wouldn't be a bad move.
> 
> There will always be buyers for booze and smokes.


Unless you're ordering Quints, then if you could wait till next week that'd be great. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Unless you're ordering Quints, then if you could wait till next week that'd be great. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Why wait?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

They announce a price increase every year generally. The price on Cohibas has been skyrocketing. There seems to be a shortage of proper wrappers.

I imagine that gray market prices will reflect a small increase in the next few months. Nothing too much to worry about, unless you want Cohibas.

As long as you avoid LEs, REs, and Cohiba/Trinidads, the prices of Havanas should be reasonable.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Seems like the US import embargo is yet again about to be loosened, and someone wants to make extra coin when it happens. Maybe they got an inside heads up.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Alrightdriver said:


> Why wait?
> 
> Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


Cause last time I got shut out of a double bundle, because they were sold out..lol. I figured if I could get people to wait , it's a better chance my whole order will get filled

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Cause last time I got shut out of a double bundle, because they were sold out..lol. I figured if I could get people to wait , it's a better chance my whole order will get filled
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Don't worry.. On my budget i doubt I'll make a dent in your orders lol.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

As @*bpegler* said, CC prices are pretty much subject to perpetual escalation. But, I see specials come and go that are sometimes less than I paid for the same thing 10 years ago. You just have to be a smart shopper. You have to be willing to be patient; but you also have to be quick on the draw when the right opportunity comes along.

I can't tell you how to know exactly when to pull the trigger or what to buy when. Sometimes you just need to be patient and wait for your target to go on-sale somewhere. And sometimes you pay whatever you have to, within reason.... maybe something that's HTF, technically in regular production but rarely available (can you say, Sir Winston?), maybe it's one that's been announced for upcoming deletion that you need to grab before they're gone (I just ordered a box of BCG's last night, willingly paying more than they were going for just a month or two ago), maybe it's age or box code (I recently received a box of 2009 RyJ Exi#3's on a blind purchase at a good price and immediately ordered another box on the chance I'd get another of the same).

Play the game long enough and you learn the odds; you learn what not to pass up, whether due to price or desirability.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Joe Sticks said:


> I heard on another forum from a dealer that HSA will be raising prices 'soon'. No word on exactly when. 3% on everything but Cohibas, which will go up 10%. In addition to their flavor profiles and history, one of the reasons I like CCs is that good cigars have been available for good prices (compared to many NCs).
> To the long time CC vets, what kind of price increases have you seen over the years ?
> And to everyone, how do price increases impact your purchasing decisions?
> 
> BTW Cuba is now having a record tobacco harvest.


As Bob has said there is an price increase every year. That is pretty much standard ,the increase of the Cohiba's as of late. Has made me cringe i used to smoke them all the time. To be quite honest as of late they are simply not worth the price of admission. That being said in all honest it is a luxury item so i really never paid a whole lot of attention to the cost. If i did i probably wouldn't do it. :vs_cool:


----------

